# Please Help with Peter Griffin Chin Idea



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

what about getting a pumpkin pail and cut it to fit your face. It's already rounded, youd just have to paint and cut it.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Get two tennis, hacky sak balls, spray paint them & put them into some cut nylon stockings. Make a sling tie behind your head under your ears. Just a thought.


----------



## FrigginNoodles (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## jeremydbrooks (Nov 20, 2008)

Ping pong balls, nylons, and latex?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL @ "ball chin"

It's funny b/c it's true.

But there are some good suggestions here.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

they have fake balls at some costume stores.. I guess for hanging thru a zupper.. i remeber seesing a few after "somethuing about mary" "how did you get the beans above the franks" LOL... just spirit glue some to your chin..


----------

